# el que no llora no mama



## dissident_goodchild

Quiero traducir el refrán "El que no llora, no mama", aunque quizá sería más acertado conocer la expresión equivalente en inglés, verdad?

Las posibles traducciones serían:

He who doesn't cry, doen't nurse
He who does'nt cry, not breast
He who does'nt cry, not suck

He encontrado esta expresión equivalente en inglés, desconozco si el significado se ajusta al discutido:

The squeaky wheel gets the grease

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Nora Gale

Creo que sería mejor usar la expresión que has encontrado (y que me apunto), que es una frase hecha y literalmente es que sólo la rueda que chirría logra que la engrasen: sólo el que hace ruido logra que le presten atención, lo que transmite la misma idea, me parece
http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/idioms/squeaky+wheel+gets+the+grease.html
Hope this helps!


----------



## i heart queso

Are you working with a context of children or just in general?

If it's with children, it would need to be: he who doesn't cry, doesn't nurse.

But if it's just in a general context, I think "the squeaky wheel gets the grease" is what you need.


----------



## scotu

The baby that doesn't cry, doesn't get fed/goes hungry.
You got to ask for what you want.
If you don't shout you won't be heard.
and..The squeaky wheel gets the grease. = The crying baby gets the tit.


----------



## dissident_goodchild

Scotu and I Heart Queso, the phrase is of general application, is not directed to the babies.

The crying baby gets the tit. Funny! 

Gracias Nora. Me parece oportuno indicar la fuente de procedencia para reconocer el trabajo del autor: mccallie.org/langlab/sp4Tareas/Refranes/refr%E1ndeld%EDa.htm


----------



## Nora Gale

¡Muchas gracias a ti por el enlace!


----------



## katia1

¿Cómo se podría decir este refrán español en inglés?

Quiere decir que aquellas personas que no piden, se quejan, exigen...no consiguen nada porque nadie da nada si no se le pide.

Gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## FromPA

The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## alexacohen

FromPA said:


> The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


That's just it.


----------



## igma

Alguien me podría decir un proverbio en ingles para esta expresión?

gracias


----------



## duncandhu

I would go for: "If you don't ask, you don't get"


----------



## Poca Cosa

Perhaps:  "The squeaky wheel gets the grease."


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola igma: 
Mira este *hilo*. De ahí se desprende que debería ser: *The squeaky wheel gets the grease*.
Saludos.


----------



## igma

thank you all


----------



## Sallyb36

Hello,

I know the literal translation of his, but can anyone help me with a similar English saying?  I am English and am having trouble thinking of one!  I can only think of "If you don't ask, you don't get".


----------



## boreen

Ask and you shall receive?  The squeaky wheel gets the grease?  (Although those 2 don't really mean the same thing.)


----------



## Outsider

boreen said:


> The squeaky wheel gets the grease?


That's it.

Can you think of other idioms in English that mean the same?


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks Boreen and Outsider


----------



## aztlaniano

Outsider said:


> That's it.
> 
> Can you think of other idioms in English that mean the same?


Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
No harm in trying/asking.
Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## nievesespinosa

Hi everybody,
I would like to know if the sentence "el que no llora no mama" has an equivalent expression in english. That means that if you don´t ask for, you don´t receive anything.

Thanks in advance. Regards, 

Nieves


----------



## Ani79

If you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Arrius

*Them (Those) that don't ask, don't get.*

Often said by children, for example when the speaker has already eaten all the available sweets (candy).


----------



## Moritzchen

The squeaky wheel gets the oil?


----------



## Sarasaki

Only a crying baby gets milk.


----------



## ampurdan

Arrius said:


> *Them (Those) that don't ask, don't get.*
> 
> Often said by children, for example when the speaker has already eaten all the available sweets (candy).



"El que no llora no mama" is typically used by those who criticize or describe a situation where if you don't complain about a given problem, nobody cares and nothing is done about it.

For instance, imagine that you are in a class of students. The professor has set the exam for a certain day. Some students complain about this schedule, because it does not fit quite them. The professor reschedules. 

Those students who were OK with the first schedule and who now have problems with the new one might say: "Está claro que el que no llora no mama".

I'm not sure that what you suggest would be used in the same situation.


----------



## Arrius

In fact my memory played me a trick, it should be:
*Them that don't ask don't want*  sometimes followed tauntingly by ...* and them that ask, don't get.  *But I'm not sure if that suits your meaning.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Moritzchen said:


> The squeaky wheel gets the oil?





I agree with Moritzchen! Only I know it as the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Dario de Kansas

gotitadeleche said:


> I agree with Moritzchen! Only I know it as the squeaky wheel gets the *grease*.


 
Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes Gotits, it is the Grease! Sorry.


----------



## kevin_m1221

mi pregunta es:
¿por qúe no se dice "el que no LLORE, no mama"? (llorar en subjuntivo)

¿Es una oración subordinada de relativo explicativo, no? Si fuera especificativo, sería indicativo: "Este chico que no llora, no mama". 

"El que no llore" no refiere a ningún niño ni persona específicamente. Es más bien "el niño que sea que no llora/e".

Oraciones subordinadas de relativos pueden ser complicadas, cualquier consejo que ¿¿¿¿tengaís/tenéis????, ¡por favor explique!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## albertovidal

gotitadeleche said:


> I agree with Moritzchen! Only I know it as the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## maxpapic

"Closed mouth don't get fed." (I realize it's grammatically incorrect)


----------



## victorcortes86

kevin_m1221 said:


> mi pregunta es:
> ¿por qúe no se dice "el que no LLORE, no mama"? (llorar en subjuntivo)


No sabría explicar exactamente eso de oración subordinada, pero en español, usarias "El que no *llorE*" para invitar a las personas a hacerlo en este momento, asi que no tendría mucho sentido.

Para que lo veas mejor, un ejemplo (cumpleaños), "El que no *cantE *no come pastel" (Es decir, o cantan, o no comen. Es una especie de orden/mandato)

"El que no llorA no mama" es como una aplicación o regla general, no necesariamente en este momento, y a veces lo usas para referirte a ti mismo.
Ejemplo (hablando a la esposa):
"Voy a pedir un descuento al vendedor. Tú sabes, el que no llora no mama."  

At least, that is how I see it. Maybe other Spanish speakers would have a better answer for that.


----------



## Galván

El dicho lo conozco como: "bebé que no llora no mama".
Estoy de acuerdo con que traducción sea: The squeaky wheel gets the grease.

But:

¿Podríamos decirlo de una manera tal que se parezca más al dicho en español?
Por ejemplo: a non squeaky wheel does not get the grease.


----------



## gengo

Galván said:


> ¿Podríamos decirlo de una manera tal que se parezca más al dicho en español?
> Por ejemplo: a non squeaky wheel does not get the grease.


No, that sounds unnatural.  Why change the original English?  It is a common expression and has the same meaning as the Spanish.

As an example of how language reflects culture, in Japanese the saying is the opposite:  _The peg that sticks out gets hammered_.  That is, keep quiet and don't complain.


----------



## Galván

gengo said:


> No, that sounds unnatural.  Why change the original English?  It is a common expression and has the same meaning as the Spanish.
> 
> As an example of how language reflects culture, in Japanese the saying is the opposite:  _The peg that sticks out gets hammered_.  That is, keep quiet and don't complain.


Pero en español se puede decir : bebé que llora mama y se entiende bien.


----------



## gengo

Galván said:


> Pero en español se puede decir : bebé que llora mama y se entiende bien.


Well, "a silent wheel gets no grease" would be understood, too, but the other person would wonder why you changed the expression.


----------



## HPG;PGL

katia1 said:


> ¿Cómo se podría decir este refrán español en inglés?
> 
> Quiere decir que aquellas personas que no piden, se quejan, exigen...no consiguen nada porque nadie da nada si no se le pide.
> 
> Gracias a todos y un saludo


En Ingles (British English)el refrain mas popular es; "The crying baby gets the most milk"
HPG;PGL


----------

